# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Wat nu?

## peteroomens

Beste lezer,

Een jaar lang heb ik columns geschreven vanuit de *posturologie* (houdingsleer). De meeste ideeën en tips komen uit mijn eigen praktijk en berusten dus op ervaring. Mijn patiënten wilden vooral advies en behandeling voor hun rugklachten, heup- en knieklachten, voet- en enkelklachten, maar ook voor bijvoorbeeld nekklachten en (eenzijdige) hoofdpijn. Kortom: houdingsklachten. Vaak langdurig aanwezig

Afgaande op het aantal bezoekers per onderwerp ‘ben ik goed gelezen’. De meeste onderwerpen heb ik algemeen besproken. Diepgaande bijdragen en moeilijke woorden heb ik trachten te vermijden. De vraag is: wat nu?

Ik wil het volgende proberen:
*Heb je vragen* over bovenvermelde aandoeningen en is er tot nu geen verbetering opgetreden, stel deze dan onder nickname in mijn rubriek. Nu kan de indruk ontstaan dat ik meer weet dan je behandelaar. Dat is beslist niet zo, ik kijk alleen op een andere wijze naar dit soort klachten. Hopelijk kan ik jou en hierdoor ook andere lezers een beetje helpen. Belangrijk: ik beperk me tot bovenomschreven klachten en eventuele adviezen zijn gratis. Wel zal ik altijd vragen mijn adviezen met (huis)arts of andere behandelaar te overleggen.

Tot slot: ik weet niet of hiervoor interesse bestaat binnen dit forum, maar dat merk ik snel genoeg.
Peter.

----------


## Niels

Wij gaan vragen stellen als we antwoorden nodig hebben!  :Smile: 
Goed werk hoor Peter! Interessante artikelen

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb de vrijheid genomen de "vragenrubriek" te openen met een vraag over pijn in mijn linker been-heup-gewricht. Ik hoop dat dit het soort vragen is waar je iets mee kunt.

----------


## mirthe340

Hallo ik ben mirthe, maar dat is alweer een week geleden haha.
Toi toi toi!!!

----------

